# Evening Light...but at a Different Pond



## NJMAN (Jan 16, 2008)

Something a little different again.  C&C welcome and appreciated.  Thanks very much for looking.  







Thanks very much for looking.  

NJ


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 16, 2008)

Gorgeous all around. Nice colors!


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 17, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> Gorgeous all around. Nice colors!


 
Thanks Kristina.  Very much appreciated.  Cheers!


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Amazing. The movement in the clouds really brings the picture alive.

Another stunning landscape :thumbup:


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 17, 2008)

dbrandon said:


> Amazing. The movement in the clouds really brings the picture alive.
> 
> Another stunning landscape :thumbup:


 
Thanks a ton Brandon.  Much appreciated!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2008)

Your border is too wide.














































Dude, I can't think of anything that's missing. When I look at your offerings here, all I want to do is put on something like The Allman Brothers, fire up a fatty and just slip off the edge of reality. Hmmm...errrr..., but I don't do that second thing any more.

Well done. (but I like my steaks medium-rare).


----------



## ScottS (Jan 18, 2008)

I love everything about the shot, except for the cloud movement... looks too weird.


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree with Scott...the clouds make me dizzy and they're very distracting.

Joanna


----------



## PushingTin (Jan 18, 2008)

HDR?


----------



## The Empress (Jan 18, 2008)

beautiful!!! i don't think that the clouds are distracting, i think that they make the shot flow, great job!!!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 18, 2008)

Those clouds are trippy... in a good way.

Sweet shot.


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Your border is too wide.
> 
> Dude, I can't think of anything that's missing. When I look at your offerings here, all I want to do is put on something like The Allman Brothers, fire up a fatty and just slip off the edge of reality. Hmmm...errrr..., but I don't do that second thing any more.
> 
> Well done. (but I like my steaks medium-rare).


 
What do you mean my border is too wide??  ha ha, good one!  Allman Brothers, ya, sounds good.  Or maybe some Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon, or Zepplin - Stairway to Heaven... 

Thanks for very nice comments kundalini! 



ScottS said:


> I love everything about the shot, except for the cloud movement... looks too weird.


 
Thanks Scott for the opinion.  



JoannaWilcox said:


> I agree with Scott...the clouds make me dizzy and they're very distracting.
> 
> Joanna


 
Thank you for your opinion.



PushingTin said:


> HDR?


 
Yes, HDR. 



The Empress said:


> beautiful!!! i don't think that the clouds are distracting, i think that they make the shot flow, great job!!!


 
Thank you Empress for the kind words! 



RKW3 said:


> Those clouds are trippy... in a good way.
> 
> Sweet shot.


 
Thanks Robbie.  Much appreciated!


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice picture. I know that's an HDR, but I just have one question do you just do different exposures or do you add different skies/backgrounds? I really want to start doing HDR's any info would be great.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 19, 2008)

the HDR is ok, but it gives things a little bit too fake of a look in this one i feel...
the trees just feel too orange for me.
i like the composition though


----------



## dab_20 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice colors, beautiful lighting. Wonderful photo!


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

photo_guy said:


> Nice picture. I know that's an HDR, but I just have one question do you just do different exposures or do you add different skies/backgrounds? I really want to start doing HDR's any info would be great.


 
Yes, I just do different exposures.  I usually use 3 exposures, -2,0, and +2.  Then I convert them from RAW to tif, and merge in photomatix and tone map.  I usually do some post work in photoshop and sometimes lightroom, but not always.  No, I do not add different skies/backgrounds.  In this image, everyone was in one scene.  Thanks for asking. 



shorty6049 said:


> the HDR is ok, but it gives things a little bit too fake of a look in this one i feel...
> the trees just feel too orange for me.
> i like the composition though


 
Thanks.  I appreciate your opinion. 



dab_20 said:


> Nice colors, beautiful lighting. Wonderful photo!


 
Thanks so much dab_20.  Your comments are very appreciated!


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is the version without the "trippy" clouds. 







Thanks for looking. 

NJ


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 19, 2008)

I prefer this version, very nice capture!

-Shea


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 19, 2008)

:thumbup: I like it with the trippy clouds!  I'll be hanging with Kundalini and the fatty.   another greay job!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

I still like the trippy clouds version, but your newer version with still, detailed clouds is even better!


----------



## nossie (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the non-trippy version as it's come to be known.  What I don't like are the scruffy bits of trees in the fore but it's not a frame killer.

Good shot.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, i like this one more too i think. I wish i would get my HDRs to come out as good!


----------



## spike5003 (Jan 20, 2008)

Love the version without the blurred clouds.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 20, 2008)

very rich in color, I'm envyous.....


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 21, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> I prefer this version, very nice capture!
> 
> -Shea


 
Many thanks!



JimmyJaceyMom said:


> :thumbup: I like it with the trippy clouds! I'll be hanging with Kundalini and the fatty.  another greay job!


 
Thanks so much for the very nice comments. Always appreciated. 



RKW3 said:


> I still like the trippy clouds version, but your newer version with still, detailed clouds is even better!


 
Thanks Robbie for commenting again! 



nossie said:


> I like the non-trippy version as it's come to be known. What I don't like are the scruffy bits of trees in the fore but it's not a frame killer.
> 
> Good shot.


 
Thank you nossie.  I greatly appreciate the kind words and also the critique!



shorty6049 said:


> yeah, i like this one more too i think. I wish i would get my HDRs to come out as good!


 
Thanks so much!  



spike5003 said:


> Love the version without the blurred clouds.


 
Thanks for the kind words!



Tennessee Landscape said:


> very rich in color, I'm envyous.....


 
Many thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 22, 2008)

For me the clouds are to fizzy, in contrast to the very sharp landscape


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 22, 2008)

Lounge said:


> For me the clouds are to fizzy, in contrast to the very sharp landscape


 
Thanks for commenting.


----------

